# Spy Soldier, Smith Prophecy, or Dragon Mace?



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

You can never go wrong with Smith. I've had Spy goggles before and they held up fine. Until my dog decided they were a chew toy after I went snowboarding. I also have Dragon goggles and they quite frankly started falling apart. Not impressed with them so far.


----------



## Massimo (Jan 20, 2012)

Spy or Smith...
I don´t like Dragon...100% marketing


----------



## Rookie09 (Sep 5, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback! I was leaning towards the Spy Soldiers. Anyone else wanna chime in?


----------



## Rookie09 (Sep 5, 2012)

Well actually the Spy goggles just sold out. I found another pair of Smith Prophecys too and they look cooler than the first ones I found. They on the high end of goggles as far as pricing goes ($140) but I can get them for much less. How good of a goggle are these?


----------



## Frozen (Apr 21, 2012)

Rookie09 said:


> Well actually the Spy goggles just sold out. I found another pair of Smith Prophecys too and they look cooler than the first ones I found. They on the high end of goggles as far as pricing goes ($140) but I can get them for much less. How good of a goggle are these?


I recommend you send me and every other fucker whatever the fuck gets dragons at fucking minimal $$$


----------



## Rookie09 (Sep 5, 2012)

Frozen said:


> I recommend you send me and every other fucker whatever the fuck gets dragons at fucking minimal $$$


Could you rephrase that without the language? I didn't understand what you were trying to say.


----------



## Soulace (Sep 10, 2012)

I would recommend spending a little extra cash and going spherical. Get a pair of Smith IO or Electric EG2, trust me you will be glad you did after just 5 minutes on the slopes.


----------



## Rookie09 (Sep 5, 2012)

I am looking at a pair of Smith I/O goggles too. Everything is expensive so I'm also trying to find good deals


----------



## Soulace (Sep 10, 2012)

Where are you looking? What is your price range? How do you feel about buying used gear in good condition?


----------



## Rookie09 (Sep 5, 2012)

im mainly looking at geartrade and ebay. i want to spend <$60 if possible but i know i may have to go higher. Im actually trying to get used gear in good condition otherwise nothing will be in my price range.


----------



## kpd2003 (Sep 8, 2011)

whiskeymilitia.com has dragon goggles for under $40 currently


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

Rookie09 said:


> im mainly looking at geartrade and ebay. i want to spend <$60 if possible but i know i may have to go higher. Im actually trying to get used gear in good condition otherwise nothing will be in my price range.


Right now the clymb has Spy googles on sale. I picked up a pair of Spy Platoons from them for $60 (from $140) a few weeks ago. 

http://www.theclymb.com/brand-event/2164/Shred-Ready

You have to sign up and create an account.


----------



## Rookie09 (Sep 5, 2012)

Awesome! Thanks for the info guys!


----------



## Soulace (Sep 10, 2012)

Also, take a look at gear trade portion of this forum, also check tgr.com's forums, and newschoolers.com, there are good condition goggles that pop up this time of year for killer prices since people are trying to get cash for some new piece of gear


----------



## Rookie09 (Sep 5, 2012)

thanks I'll keep that in mind for the future. I already purchased a pair of goggles. I got a used pair free 2 seasons ago in almost perfect condition. It came with two lenses as well. Smith Phenom for only $35 total. felt like a steal so I jumped on it right away!


----------



## Matt578 (May 1, 2011)

I have the Prodigies (outdated Prophecies with a slight change in design, lenses are the same though) and I really like them. Never tried Spy, but I've heard the Dragon Maces have horrible peripheral vision. Go with the Smiths.

(Edit: You got Smiths, Phenoms are great! I tried those on too and I ended up getting my Prodigies just because they had a sick frame design, but the Phenoms are really good too.)


----------



## Rookie09 (Sep 5, 2012)

Thanks for the input. I really like the Phenoms so far too. I haven't tried them snowboarding yet, but I'm expecting a lot out of them from what I've been able to see so far!


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

Go big. It's all about the big lenses. EG2's like everyone else was recommending. They're on geartrade usually for like $60 average. Me personally, I have my ever so pricey Quiksilver Hubbles, T Rice edition  But seriously, wearing other goggles is like putting side blinders on.


----------



## Rookie09 (Sep 5, 2012)

I don't know if you read the posts yet or not but I already bought a pair of goggles. EG2s were pretty expensive and only came with one type of lens. Instead, I used geartrade and got a pair of Smith Phenoms for $35 which came with an ignitor and sensor lens so I can use one during the day and one at night and snowy days. The extra lens itself is a $55 value. The lenses might not be quite as big as the EG2 but I don't think that will matter to me since my previous goggles were about a 10+ year old pair of Smiths I found at a thrift store for less than a buck.


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

Rookie09 said:


> I don't know if you read the posts yet or not but I already bought a pair of goggles. EG2s were pretty expensive and only came with one type of lens. Instead, I used geartrade and got a pair of Smith Phenoms for $35 which came with an ignitor and sensor lens so I can use one during the day and one at night and snowy days. The extra lens itself is a $55 value. The lenses might not be quite as big as the EG2 but I don't think that will matter to me since my previous goggles were about a 10+ year old pair of Smiths I found at a thrift store for less than a buck.


Nope I went zombie mode and missed that haha. Sounds like a good pick up. In the end the best prices of equipment are the ones you're happy with


----------



## StrattonRider (Sep 16, 2012)

I saw spend the money on Oakley like i did. they have great technology. To answer your question go with the smith. they have a great goggle


----------



## Rookie09 (Sep 5, 2012)

Great! I got the Smith Phenoms because of all the good stuff I kept hearing about them


----------

